# September 2004 2wwers - Pt 2



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

New home, girls

Good luck to you all .. I hope September is a month for many dreams coming true.

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

updated list for you

Doris ET - 18th Aug Testing - 1 Sept 

Jdrobinson IVF ET - 19th Aug Testing - 1 Sept 

Bluesoo ICSI ET - 22 Aug Testing - 2 Sept 

Frankie ICSI ET - 19 Aug Testing - 2 Sept 

Layla Benjamin IVF ET - 24 Aug Testing - 2 Sept

Nikaos ICSI ET - 19 Aug Testing - 2 Sept 

AJ ICSI ET - ?? Aug Testing - 2 Sept 

Salties ET - ?? August Testing - ?? Sept 

Smiler FET IVF ET - 24 Aug Testing - 3 Sept 


Sarah Lou2 IVF ET - 23 Aug Testing - 4 Sept 

Saff ICSI ET - 22 Aug Testing - 5 Sept

Misty IUI ET - 24 Aug Testing - 7 Sept

Missspud IUI IUI - 26 Aug Testing - 8 Sept

Maxbabe ICSI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 9 Sept

Freddie IVF ET - ?? Aug Testing 9 Sept

Ente ICSI ET - 28 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Mandi ICSI ET - 27 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Isobel FET ICSI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 10 Sept

Annie M IUI ET - 26 Aug Testing - 13 Sept

San2 IVF ET - 2 Sept Testing - 13 Sept

Chazzie IVF ET - 2 Sept Testing - 14 Sept

RSMUM DIVF ET - ?? Testing - 15 Sept

Sasjane FET ET - ?? Testing - 17 Sept

Queen Sheba IVF ET - 2 Sept Testing - 18 Sept

Louloubabe ICSI ET - 5 Sept Testing - 19 Sept


----------



## misty (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Ladies!

Just finished the 2ww today with a BFN!!
Hoping to go for 2nd diui in 2wks time, so maybe better luck this time..

Would love to hear from anyone out there who's had successful diui(natural) or otherwise.
Clinic said it usually doesn't work 1st time.

Goodluck to all on the 2ww, hang in there and stay++ 

Congrats to all who got BFP'S, well done and hope you enjoy happy healthy 9 months...

                                   Luv
                                   Misty


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Sorry Misty - hang in there sweetheart, its very hard to deal with, I wish you loads of luck for your next cycle...I am sure there are ladies who have been successful with diui...actually I know 2 - jayne and JulesUK both have babies...so it does work...

take care


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi girls

Thanks Maxbabe for your good wishes.  Really thinking of you   as your test date approaches!

Queen of Sheba - thanks too for your happy message.  Really cheered me up, as I can't quite believe it's true!  

Sending all those about to test loads of   

Love

BlueSoo


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Dear Maxbabe

Just seen your due to test on the  9th .....Jaqson's 1st birthday....that has to be a good omen !   All the luck for you hun.....make another as beautifull as your daughter 

Love & luck
Amanda xxx


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Dear Misty

So sorry that it wasnt your turn this month! 

You sound as if you are very strong despite being dealt this blow. Hang on sweetie, your turn will come soon.

Love Dawn x


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Just wanted to pop in ( computer has been on the blink ) and send big, big cyber hugs to all those who got a BFN this month - may your dreams all come true - hang in there .. CONGRATS to all those flying high with BFP's!!! - have a wonderful 8/9 months!!...lots and lots of  to those due to test...

...this 2ww is definitaly the hardest part - BY FAR!!!

HUgs to you all,
Rsmum

xxxx


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Morning summer ladies

Hope you are all well....Missspud wishing you loads of luck for today...hope you get the BFP you deserve!

Freddie - how you doing? Going mental - I am!!!! Knicker checking like crazy and am sooooo nervous yet excited...one more sleep till test date....have you done a sneaky one?

Thanks for the good luck wishes Amanda - Jaqson's first b-day has to be a good omen!

Thinking of you all going this really tough time...it is so hard...trying to forget to make time go fast yet all you can think about is whats going on in your body! 

Have found I am quite tired...but must be the stress and also the cost of buying so many pee sticks    gonna have to take another mortgage out.....getting dizzy spells too and loads of twinges - sometimes pain in my tummy and sides...would love to be able to see whats going on in there....ONE MORE SLEEP!!!!

much love to everyone - oh and loads of...


----------



## nikaos (Aug 26, 2004)

Morning Ladies, hope that your are all well, BIG CONGRATS to all of you with +ive's, and to those with -ive's Never stop believing in your dream.
Well since I had a +ive last Thurs, I guess its time for me 2 leave the 2ww club, any ideas where I go next? would like to talk to anyone waiting for 1st scan etc,
Take good care of yourselves girls, xxx Nicola.


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

Big fat smelly poo pants!!!  Why am I sooo weak?! had a dream last night that I did a pee stick and it was FLASHING positive! So just couldn't resist this morning - and of course it was bfn!  

Feeling really down now - can a day make such a difference? Could it be that it's really positive but just not showing yet? Is there a difference because I had blasts transferred? Does the blood test give a more accurate result sooner? Am I clutching at straws?

Anyone got any answers? -   going loopy!
Lol F 

ps - Really sorry about yr bfn Misty - but I have a friend who's now 5mnths preg with diui - so fingers crossed for next time.


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Freddie - a day could make a difference - unfortunately you must wait - either for the miserable witch to turn up or maybe you had really late implantation....I have everything crossed for you....this is so cruel.....good luck and massive hugs as you must be feeling crap  

Nicola - why dont you pop your head in the first tri board under "bun in the oven"...where there will be many others awaiting scans and feeling a bit nervous!!! Nothing like feeling scared with others   well done to you

loads of love


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

A massive welcome to Chazzie.....sorry I missed you!!! Best of luck!!


----------



## chazzie (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi Everyone!!!  

Thank you so much for welcoming me into your gang, you are all soooo nice!!!  

Thanks for putting me on the list also, it makes it all seem very real now!!! 

Hope you are all ok and haven`t gone too mad with waiting yet? I am well and truely well on my way!!!  DH thinks i`m mad enough anyway!!!

Love Chazzie!!!xxx


----------



## Ente (Aug 31, 2004)

Misty - I'm sorry hun. I know exactly how you feel and it's no fun, but look forward to the next attempt. Don't give up, keep trying!

Freddie - Don't trust the home test result if you're fine otherwise (no AF etc). There are others who got a BFN at home, went to the blood test and got a +ive.

Me - Well, with a fully fledged AF since yesterday evening and a BFN home result, I missed the train. It was certainly not unexpected, given the quoted chances, but it also most definitely hit me much harder than I would ever have imagined. The sadness so deep I have no idea how to get through work today. On the other hand, we were allowed a beautiful dream for a few days and I'm thankful for that.

Given that this was the only shot I had at IVF due to my relocation and a cut off from funding, it was well worth a try. I wish it had worked but well...  I guess we'll be taking up horsebackriding after all.

Good luck to Freddie, Isobel, Mandi and everyone up for testing. I got your negative result out of the way, so there should be only BFPs in store for you!  

Thanks for the good company and advice. /hugs


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

So sorry Ente - sending you a big hug  it really is very difficult dealing with such a disapointment....please look after yourself and do some nice things to try and feel a little better!

loads of love


----------



## Ente (Aug 31, 2004)

Thank you Maxbabe. Crossing my fingers for you tomorrow!


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Hi there everyone,
Sorry (and hugs) to those with a BFN :-(
Congrats and cheers to the BFPS!
Good Luck to all who don't yet know!!!
Maxbabe - can you add me to the list for Sep 10th please? Am barely hanging on to my chair in anticipation, with similar symptons to those you describe in an earlier post.
Best of Luck for the 9th of the 9th testers

Jane
xxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hey guys, can I join you?

I have two nice little grade ones basting my my oven as of today, courtesy of ICSI. I shall be testing on...umm...aw heck in two weeks, whenever that is. Actually best if I'm a bit vague about it, knowing what I'm like!
Seriously, 22nd September, after which I'll be holding a decorating party so that I can paper over the claw marks from where I've been climbing the walls! 

To Ente and all the other ladies here who have not been fortunate this time. I am truely sorry to hear of your sad news. I can only say that I empathise, having been there myself once. No matter how emotionally prepared for it you think you are, it always comes as a shock. You feel like you've lost something that was never really ever there, like someone has pulled the rug out from under you and you realise there's nothing underneath you but lots of air and the rapidly approaching ground, and you just know it's gonna hurt when you hit. 
If it's not the end of the road for you then pick yourself up (you can do it even if you don't feel you can right now), dust yourself down and start all over again. If it's the end of the line for you, then don't let infertility be your epitaph...find something to live for...yes horseback riding counts!

Ok in an attempt to lift my suddenly maudlin mood, anyone here got a definiteive list of "_Old Wives Tales For The Two Week Wait_"? Just wondering?


----------



## @ Emily @ (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Caz,

Sorry for butting in!Just wanted to wish you all the luck in the world .Wishing a BFP for you   

Love Em


----------



## lettuce (Jul 9, 2004)

Just wanted to post a good luck message for Maxbabe  As you have posted replys to my many questions and have been so kind when I enventually get started I will be having my treatment at Kings as well. And all the posative outcomes give the rest of us something to cling too.



lettuce


----------



## chazzie (Jul 1, 2004)

Just a quick GOOD   LUCK for tomorrow!!!

Love Chazzie!!!xxx


----------



## misty (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi ladies!

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for all your support over the last 2ww.
Its time for me to move on to another thread for the moment.
Got a call today from clinic to say they have no CMV- donors at the moment so it looks like I have to take a month or 2 off or go with a CMV+ donor!
Very disappointed as I just had BFN as well and was looking forward to next time.... 
Has anyone any ideas on this subject?

Goodluck 2moro Maxbabe and Freddie and thanks to you both for your words of encouragement..   

Thanks also Dawn and Ente..  


                                            LUV MISTY


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2004)

GOOD LUCK MAXEBABE
             
love
Sarah Lou xxx


----------



## su23 (Aug 3, 2004)

Just to introduce myself... had ET last Friday and am eagerly awaiting to test on the 18th September.

Only just starting to feel comfortable again after all that pulling around last week and feel good today.

Quick question though - my sense of smell has gone really strange!!  To explain, I am an ICT teacher and have a new computer suite to work in. All the equipment is new, and the smell of the mouse mats makes me feel sick!!! Weird, huh? Has anyone else had such strange experiences? Is it just the hormones?

Good luck to all those ladies in waiting. Think   

Sue x


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Sue,

I can sympathise with you on the smells! Usually I am sensitive to perfume and chemicals but on both of my ICSI cycles this became much worse.  I started choking and retching around strong perfume and food smells especially.

Had to get off buses because of the smells and avoid many shops.  

On one occassion when coming back from the IVF clinic during the stimming part I began to cough and choke badly on the bus when a woman sat next to me and put on her makeup.  Then an old woman sitting behind wacked my shoulder and told me off for not using a hanky with my "bad cold"....

I think that it is hormones as I have noticed that my normal problem with smells is worse in the 2nd half of my normal cycle.

Hope that you can "air" the mouse mats somewhere.

Wishing you all the best for your 2ww and a BFP at the end!

With warmest regards,


----------



## Annie M (May 10, 2004)

hiya girlies

Well im sorry to say my 2ww ended today when af arrived.  Have been feeling a bit glum all day but the clinic have said i can go straight into another iui cycle if my day 2 bloods are ok.  So im off back to the clinic in the morning keeping my fingers crossed for a low fsh.

lots of love and good luck to everyone still waiting

Annie M


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Annie M - so sorry to hear this isnt your time, you sound very positive about your next cycle so thats great! Huge hugs to you... 

Welcome to Su23.....sorry about the sensitive smells...how weird...just shows you how we are so controlled by these wretched hormones...good luck in your waiting...

Misty - sorry I dont know what CMV means...there is a thread called donor something...bad memory and there are a few ladies waiting for donors on there why dont you try them....hope you feel better though...its very hard all this waiting...


love to all....Freddie how you doing?


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Maxbabe

Good luck for tomorrow  

Laine x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Maxbabe

Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow.

Love Kimx x x


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Ente,
Really sorry to hear your news, I'm sure it must be so hard if you know you aren't going to have another go. Be gentle on yourself.

Isobel
X


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

I have been naughty like Freddie and did a hpt yesterday which was a BFN (36hrs before our offical test day). So I went out for our wedding anniversary dinner last night and shared a bottle of wine with dh! Of course, as my alcohol intake has been so low for so long I am hungover this morning!!! At least it's taking my mind off the negative.
We are hoping to do another FET next month and have an appointment with our lovely Consultant on Tuesday to sort it out. I just want to stop the HRT now so I can get af and get going again.I feel so lucky that we still have all our 9 frosties.

Isobel


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Good luck Maxbabe!

Isobel
XXX


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Isobel - so sorry for you massive   for you and your hangover....best of luck with your frosties - you are very lucky to have those and you sound really positive but please look after yourself it is a huge disappointment


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Ok everyone I have great pleasure (as tears are running down my face!)  to let you all know I have tested positive!   

Never thought I would get this far and feel so lucky and humbled by it...especially as some of my cycle buddies have gone through so much grief and not to even make it to the 2ww (Sue and Tinks). My heart is with you girls.

I am in complete shock but also excited...is this real!!!!

Freddie - hope your result has changed!!

much love everyone!


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations Maxbeb. You deserve it.
Love
WelshyXXXXX


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Congrats Maxbabe 

so happy for you hun wonderful news wishing you a healthy 8 months 

love always lilly xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Maxbabe

Thought I was gonna burst as I am sooo pleased !!!!

As you know I was very excited about you testing today...even if you were naughty and did a sneaky test before!!!!

You and Billie really deserve this

Love

your mate

jeanette xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Congratulations maxbabe!

I have been watching you over the past 2ww and im so happy for you

Take care and big hugs

Love

Mez
xxxxx


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Many Many congratulations Maxbabe!

So thrilled for you! Look after yourself now and rest up!

Love Dawn x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

*Congratulations Maxbabe xxx* 

So very very pleased for you. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Congratulations Maxbabe  

Wonderful news

love & lots of hugs

Camilla


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Maxbabe

     ​
Brilliant news for you. I am so pleased. I just read your 'Just 3's' post and rushed over here.
You look after your precious cargo and i hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy.

Love Kim x xx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

*Maxbabe 

Thats Fantastic news !! Many many congratulations to you 

Have a very happy happy pregnancy 

With love
Amanda xxx*


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Maxbabe - you really deserve this !!!!

love

Sarah Lou xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Congratulations Maxbabe and family 

Fantastic news

Lots of love

Mel, Tony and Jessica
x x x x​


----------



## maureen (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi  Everyone,

Just to let you all know i got my pregnancy test yesterday and it was POSITIVE!!!!! i really can't believe it i am so happy its the best feeling in the world.

I wish everyone on this site that we all get our babies we so much want.

Good luck to everyone, i can't stop smiling i keep telling myself i'm really pregnant.

Luv Maureen xxx


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi girls          to Maxbabe and Maureen - well done girls - enjoy the next few months and hope your good luck rubs off on the rest of us

as for me  7dpt and feeling ok - full of wind !(tmi!) probably due to cyclogest - now competing with dog and dh on equal basis - ho hum !
hope second week passes more quickly than this one - hows everyone else doing ??
good luck to everyone testing soon

    Sarah xx


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

FANTASTIC NEWS MAXBABE 

congratulations enjoy every minute,xxxx


----------



## AJ (Jan 8, 2004)

Congratulations Maxbabe and Maureen.

Hope to keep in touch on the "bun in the oven" section.

I'm so pleased for you both.

Good luck to everyone due to test.


AJ


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Congratulations Maxbabe! I've been following you over your 2ww and I'm so chuffed for you.      

Enjoy every minute 

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Ente (Aug 31, 2004)

Woot Maxbabe! Congratulations. That's just sooo perfect. Enjoy your 9 months  /cheer

Congratulations to Maureen as well, great news!

Annie, I'm feeling with you. It's so brutal when you're faced to realize AF is here, it's not an illusion, and it won't go away. I hope you get another go at it. Until then, stay strong. 

Isobel, are you sure that's the end of it? I mean.. BFN alright, but as I said before.. others have home tested -ve before and then went to get the BETA back with a positive result. I wish this happens to you *crossing fingers*. If not, I'm very very sorry. Many /hugs to you. Luckily you have those beautiful frosties so you have a good chance the next time. I wish you all the luck for it. And who knows, maybe we do manage to go ride out together one day after we're settled in the UK.

Thanks again for all your good wishes and comforting thoughts, it really really helps. And whaddaya know.. my mum offered to help me fund another IVF, if we ever decided to go for it again. For now, I'm just concentrating on moving together with my DH and spend a good amount of time with him without thinking about hormones, injections or pregnancy tests. Time to heal.

Most definitely though, I will never go through IVF alone again. The process is ok to manage, even the needles, but the failure is harsh when you're missing your most trusted shoulder to cry on. Still... who knows, I might join this thread again after all in a while. Will move to the inbetween cycles board and ask a thousand questions for all the Londoners on the board about good clinics etc. 

Good luck Mandi and everyone else!


----------



## Queen of Sheba (Mar 24, 2003)

well done to Max babe and maureen. i am positively jelous.Bet you both cant stop grinning.    

Big hugs to Isobel and all the other BFN. Treat yourself for a while, then when your ready pick youself up, brush yourself down and let em have it cos it ain over til the fat lady sings, and i aint singing yet! 

Got 5 minutes left on the library puter till it boots me off. Wish you lot wouldnt write so much.

As for me day 7, No signs , symptoms or anything else. seems to be exactly the same as my last cycle which was a BFN so i am DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEpressed 

Oh well least its sunny.

Speak soon 
queeeeen xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Massive CONGRATULATIONS to ......

Maxababe and family

and

Maureen and DH

Hope you both have happy healthy pregnancies.

Love
Dee
xxx
  *​


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations Maureen, well done girl
love
WelshyXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Maxbabe & Maureen

Congratulations girls!

Laine x


----------



## chazzie (Jul 1, 2004)

A MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS TO MAXBABE AND MAUREEN ON YOUR            

I AM SO PLEASED FOR YOU, ENJOY! ENJOY! ENJOY!

LOVE CHAZZIE!!!XXX


----------



## Snowdrop (Jul 19, 2004)

Hello all,

Can I join in on this thread please  I have just moved over from August Angels and September Sweethearts.  I had FET on Tuesday, I am due to test on September 21st.  I've had some mild cramps and also felt quite uncomfortable around my left ovary yesterday.  They had to pull be about a bit to actually transfer the embryos so I'm putting the discomfort down to this.

Good luck everyone.

Kerri xx


----------



## chazzie (Jul 1, 2004)

Hi Snowdrop!!!

Welcome aboard the 2wwers!!!  

I had my ET last thursday and for a good few days i was swollen and abit sore, it is your ovaries settling down after their hard work!!!

Good luck!!

Love Chazzie!!!xxx


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

Major  Maxbabe and Maureen! So happy for you both!!

I got another -ive result with the pee stick this morning, but the clinic said it may still be too early for the hpt and to go in for a blood test. They just called to say the result was -ive, but to stay on my meds and re-test on Monday again, just in case. I don't know how much more my emotions can take! 

So sorry about yr negs Ente and Isobel  , and  for tomorrow Mandi.

Lol F x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

updated list for you

Doris - IVF - Testing - 1 Sept 

Jdrobinson - IVF - Testing - 1 Sept 

Bluesoo - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Frankie - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Layla Benjamin - IVF - Testing - 2 Sept

Nikaos - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

AJ - ICSI - Testing - 2 Sept 

Salties - IVF - Testing - ?? Sept 

Smiler - FET IVF - Testing - 3 Sept 

Sarah Lou2 - IVF - Testing - 4 Sept 

Saff - ICSI - Testing - 5 Sept

Misty - IUI - Testing - 7 Sept 

Missspud - IUI - Testing - 8 Sept

Maureen - ?? - Testing - 8 Sept 

Maxbabe - ICSI - Testing - 9 Sept 

Freddie - IVF - Testing 9 Sept 

Ente - IVF - Testing - 10 Sept 

Mandi - ICSI - Testing - 10 Sept

Isobel - FET ICSI - Testing - 10 Sept 

Janis18 - ?? - Testing - 10 Sept

Annie M - IUI - Testing - 13 Sept 

San2 - IVF - Testing - 13 Sept

Chazzie - IVF - Testing - 14 Sept

RSMUM - DIVF - Testing - 15 Sept

Sasjane - FET - Testing - 17 Sept

Queen Sheba - IVF - Testing - 18 Sept

Su23 - ICSI - Testing 18 Sept

Louloubabe - ICSI - Testing - 19 Sept

Snowdrop - FET- Testing - 21 Sept

Caz - ICSI - Testing 22 Sept

Sicknote - IUI - Testing 22 Sept


----------



## Saff (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Sorry Its taken so lone to let you know my result, but i needed a while to get used to it myself before I could write it down. 
I am not pregnant!!!  my af came  a couple of days before test day, so I am gutted, but theres nothing I can do about it so I have to except that thats that!!
I dont know if we will try again, as this was our 5th try, and my age is against me now, (41 next month), Maybe its time I accepted that I am never going to have another child, my biggest regret is waiting so long to have another one, my daughter was 7 before we started to try again, she is now nearly 15. Anyway who knows we might try again in a few months!

Congratulations to all with good news, and sorry to all of you with bad news.

Saff


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Congratulations Maxbabe

enjoy every moment for the next 8 months

LB
X


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Max,

I'm so sorry, I missed this yesterday!

Wow, I just knew it!  Many Many Congratulations, I am so chuffed for you!  A lovely sibling for Billie at last!

Love,

Sue xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## misty (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Ladies!!

Just wanted to say GOOD LUCK today to:Ent, Mandi, Isobel,
hope you all get BFP's!! 

Also,Maxbabe and Freddie, I hope yesterday brought BFP's for you as well...  

I'm finished this 2ww for now but hope to join you all again soon. Have to take a month out as the clinic dont have any cmv- donors at present.
Thanks to all of you for your support and I sincerely hope that all your dreams come true....   

                                                  Luv 
                                                 Misty


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Maxbabe many many congratulations! I'm really chuffed for you.

Saff sorry to hear it wasn't your time either.

Ente, what lovely news that your Mum can help with another cycle, if that's what you and dh decided to do. I love the idea of riding out together! We are going away for the weekend next weekend with friends to the beach and I may go for a gallop along the beach as there is a horse riding place there. Just what I need to blow away the cobwebs I reckon!

We had our BFN confirmed this morning by the blood test, really glad I'd done the home test as I was prepared. I'm just relieved to know the result. Now I can stop all the yucky tablets and pessaries and wait for af, then start again next week. Hopefully will have another transfer in about 2 weeks, so have to squeeze a month's worth of coffee and alcohol into the next few days!!

Love to all


----------



## Ente (Aug 31, 2004)

Isobel - If you start another tx in two weeks, I guess there will be no horse back riding for you for a while. As my clinic doc said to me during the IVF: No bumping around the ovaries for a few weeks, young lady!  Good luck with your next cycle and enjoy the "two weeks off".

Saff - I'm sorry. It hurts.   Though.. there's the thought of not having your life ruled by infertility treatments...

Freddie - Sorry for your BFNs, but it might be best to be sure and confirmed, with no "what ifs" left hanging over your head. All the best to you, whatever the outcome. 

Mandi and Janis - You have to hold up the Sep 10th crew. Good luck!


----------



## Missspud (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi All

Congrats to all of you who got positives - fantastic news -     - take it easy and hope you get waited on hand and foot by family and friends!!!!

Sorry to all of you with negative results - like me!!  It'll be our turn next      
I got a negative result this morning - was suppose to test on the 8th but couldn't - too worried it was going to be negative.  Have to book my next IUI when AF finally arrives so I'm not giving up hope!!!!!
Take care all and keep smiling!
missspudxxxx


----------



## Maria C (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello ladies,

I'm butting in and hoping it's ok to say Hi!!??  

I'm so sorry for you Saff & Misssput - this is my second attempt at IVF.  4th at trying to have a baby.   I had 3 ectopics & my last IVF was 3 years ago.  It took over and the grief consumed me that I stopped communicating on every level.  It eventually cost me my relationship.  

On the positive side - as I emerge from that dark and gloomy memory   I have been with my new beloved for the last 2 years and we have finally braved our first attempt together - well actually the doctor said some very rude thing   about me being a certain age!  He assured me that although I may feel 31 I'm not and my eggs will be getting old and useless - not quite that cruel but you get my drift!  Well not bad for an old duck - I hatched 14 last Thursday, 11 fertilised and 2 of our beautiful creations were put back last Saturday. I test on 20th, so please wish me luck and add me to the positive vibes.  

I've been reading through this post and would like to say congrats to Maxbabe & Maureen - you are an inspiration to us all .   Freddie, you must be going crazy with worry.  Good luck for Monday (x) and Kerry I test the day before you so good luck.  Can't remember everyone else's names but I'm sending us all a huge cyberhug! x.x.x

Maria


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

An update - for the 2ww list (Janis 18 - ICSI) - we got a BFP today!!!!!!
Good Luck to everyone testing soon, congrats to the BFP's, and sorry to the BFN's
Jane
xx


----------



## Ente (Aug 31, 2004)

Wow Janis, there's one upholding the Sept 10 group! Congratulations, that's plain awesome!  I'm happy for you  . Take it easy the first few weeks and enjoy the pregnancy.

Cheers,
Ente


----------



## Janis18 (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks so much
Ente - good luck for when you get to the UK (try ARGC!)
Jane
xx


----------



## Ente (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks Janis, I'll check them out.


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Message for Maxbabe ........

Carol says Congratulations!!!!!!!!!

xxx
  *


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks Dee for the message from Carol...bless her, please send my love

Jane - congratualtions on your BFP...bet you cant believe it - I know I am having trouble!!!

Missspud so sorry it wasn't the time for you right now...best of luck with your next cycle! Your time will come!

Welcome to Maria and good luck trying to get through the 2ww...lets hope you get the BFP you so deserve!

Saff - I am so so sorry to hear your news, please look after yourself and I wish you the very best in whatever you decide to do next! Take care xx

Isobel and ente  - I am sorry to you both too....please take care...and best of luck for the future!

Maureen - a huge congratulations on your BFP try and enjoy the next 8 mths...

I hope I haven't missed anyone, apologies if I have.....

I still haven't popped into the first tri board yet...I am not sure I really believe my result!!!! Even though I have the pee sticks to prove it  ...maybe I will soon....

Wishing everyone waiting the best of luck and good results!

loads of love to you all
maxbabe
xxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Maxbabe !!!!!!!

Fantastic news !!!!!!   

have a wonderful and healthy pregnancy    

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Helen66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hello Ladies,

Well I am again in the 2ww.  Dee can you put me down for testing on Sept' 25th please.

Good grief what a great month for the    I hope and pray I join you ladies this month and Congratulations to you all.  

Will Pop back later if I can and do personnals.  Sorry to those who have got af.

Love Helen66
xxx


----------



## louloubabe (Jul 19, 2004)

well done maxbabe and maureen seems to be so many positives in sept i just hope and pray its catching for us all     

so sorry for all the negatives it must be so hard but lets hope
its your turn next time.

Good luck to all those who have not tested yet in the sept
2ww which seems to last 2 months not 2 weeks   

take care

loulou
x
x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Congrats maxbabe   

so happy for you hun well done have a healthy 8 months

love always lilly xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Congrats Maureen  

so happy for you hun well done have a healthy 8 months

love always lily xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Im so sorry to all the girls who got negitives never give up we will all get there sending you all  

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Mandi (Jul 3, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

I've been on a training course since Sunday and haven't had access to the www - wow what a lot has happened!!!

Congrats to Maxbabe and Maureen - and especially to Jane for having positive in the "10th" crew - I'm sorry to say that the witch paid me a visit on Tuesday and we had it confirmed yesterday at the clinic.

Good luck snowdrop - keep stress free and think  

Ente and Isobel - Sorry to hear that you were also unsuccessful, my heart goes out to you both.  Look after yourselves and don't give up hope!!

Dh and I went out yesterday and got smashed on champagne and celebrated life - I know that our hopes and dreams will eventually happened when the time is right.  Good luck to all the ladies in waiting xxx

Amanda x


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm with Jac there - an inspiration!! Good on you!

I was also very impressed with the lady who posted saying that they kind of enjoyed ( in a sick way ) the 2ww..cos she took time off from work, treated  and pampered herself and felt that in those 2 weeks she was "technically" pregnant so tried to make the most of it..I usually do that to a certain extent..eat what I like ( although unfortunately I like a lot of things you're not supposed to eat when preggers!   ) ... try to spend as much time as possible with my feet up , take loads of bubbly baths etc..I even know someone who only ever allows herself to go into baby shops and buy cards and pressies for friends and rellies with kids or new ones..can't cope usually but sees it as a hopeful time ( has now got a DD and another on the way - both from IVF!)...

anyway, I'm rambling..just wanted to tip my hat to Mandi and say..all the best..hang on to your dream.

Good luck to everyone yet to test and hugs to those who had bad news this month.

xxx


----------



## San2 (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to congratulate everyone who got a BFP. 
My heart goes out to the ladies who got a negitive.

Good luck to everyone who still has to test.

Looks like ma & Chazzie are next to test.
San2 - ICSi -  Testing - 14 Sept
Chazzie - IVF - Testing - 14 Sept

Cheers,
San2


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Congrats to San2, Steph and Maxbabe and everyone else with a + result this time round.
Sending extra special love n hugs to all those who didn't get a + this time 
Hang with it, as they say next time it could be you  
Am hoping for a BFP on the 22nd myself so have everything crossed for everyone else as well as me.

DH sends his love to all the girls keeping me calm in the chatroom!

GOOD LUCK AND NEVER GIVE UP EVERYONE

Ju (Sicknote0


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2004)

Morning Ladies

Hope it is ok to butt in here.

I had an earlier than expected ET yesterday (yes on a Sunday!!) .  We thawed 8 frosties hoping to go to Blasts but only 2 survived (one 3 cell and one 4 cell which looked good).

Bit disappointed we never go to Blasts but I have my embies on board which is a good thing!! 

Now I need to relax a bit!!  I have a few days off work but will go back when I start feeling bored!!!

Test day is 23rd Sept.  

Lots of    to everyone else on the 2WW.

Love

LisaH


----------



## joxxii (Jun 9, 2004)

HI there everybody,

I have been an Aug/Sept cycle buddy, and am due to test on the 22/9. Can I hang out here for a while?
I have had some time off work, obviously, and am going to get a self-certifying sick-note for work. Just wondered what I am going to write on it. My boss knows what I am up to, but the secretary doesn't!!! Don't really feel i want to involve anyone else this far down the line!
I have been quite tense- I am finding it quite hard to relax. I don't even wnat to blow my nose!!! I hope I am being normal.

joanna

ps don't know what I'd do without ff!


----------



## louloubabe (Jul 19, 2004)

hi ya joanna

welcome to the 2ww you test on the 22nd then, 3 days after me and i bet it seems ages away.

Not sure about your sick note can you not make something up and tell you boss you are not happy with the sec knowing as if hse is like our secretary she will be a real gossip like most of them are haha.

I know about the blow my nose thing, i didnt want to even pee after ET incase they fell out    

You will get used to it i forget ever now and then that they are in there apart from the no exercise is driving me up the wall as i would love to go for a run     

anyway take care it will be over before you know it

hugs
loulou


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2004)

Morning girls,    
Not sure if I'm posting this in the right place, but here goes. . . . 
I'm new to this as is is my 1st go at ivf.  Stressful or what?  Anway, wondered if anyone can help?  
I was tested on 9/9  12dpt blood test HCG 39.  I had done an hpt the day before with a v.faint +ve.  So I was really disappointed when I got such a low result.  I have to go back next thurs (16/9) to see if my levels have increased.  I did another hpt yesterday and the line was no longer faint, but very obvious. 
So, does this mean my hcg levels are increasing?              Has anyone else experience of this??  
I'd stopped having sore boobs, but now they're killing me again. 

By the way a big thankyou to everyone - this website has saved my life - don't know what I'd have done without it. I live in Holland, so understanding all the info here (in Dutch) is really tough!. 

Thanks!!

Kath  (not worked out how to use smileys yet, my keyboard doesn't seem to like them)


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

New home this way ......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=14594.new

Love
Dee
xxx


----------

